# crashes ... (whine)



## hermit (Dec 25, 2009)

well i've been testing free for few days but saw that it didn't seem to be for me....most of the time red light[led] lit,i think something is consuming ram or whatever...do no tell me about top it shows that opera and xorg are working 'normal' this is more deep perhaps some command to detect the failure...

i don't think freeBSD is for desktop users...may be 'the best' for servers but for simple users...


----------



## Dru (Dec 25, 2009)

PEBCAK. There are too many people here using it as a desktop for your point to be even valid...if there even was a point to this.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 25, 2009)

I believe somebody who already tried FreeBSD won't forget it, it's a kinda magic. You may give up now but you'll be back.
As to desktop...once I got an impression that FreeBSD-Linux comparison could be similar to NT and Win95, well everything is NT now in Windows world. So if continue the analogy...what's next? 
As to hardware on my boxes windoze sucks now: scrubbing HDD, red light is always on like a bunch of viruses and spyware bots are working with my data not leaving me enough ram to do something...Depends...
Try "canned" BSDd they are also great to deal with and great to learn. Then come back.


----------



## hermit (Dec 26, 2009)

if you wanna a real fast distro try SALIX...

c u around!


----------



## zeiz (Dec 26, 2009)

Sure!

BTW Salix indeed great desktop, see yourself :e


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2009)

You can do that with freeBSD also, it's called gnome.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 26, 2009)

hermit said:
			
		

> red light[led] lit,i think something is consuming ram or whatever


Red LED = RAM? I prefer the "whatever". :OOO


Why is this in the General forum instead of the Off-Topic forum? It's not like there's a question or something. It's more like a farewell letter with a GNU/Linux distro advertising. Simply stating FreeBSD is not working is not particularly interesting or useful.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2009)

Sometimes it is not immediately clear that the thread is going nowehere. I think advertising Linux distro #42,630 is approaching nowhere.


----------

